# Offering to those who have lost their dogs



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I was listening to this Josh Groban song ("To Where You Are") on my iPod during my noon walk today, and realized that although it was obviously written about a person, it can apply equally well to beloved pets who are at the Bridge.
> 
> So I offer this song and video link to all those who still have an empty place in their hearts for a beloved animal friend, relative or friend. I love Josh Groban's voice. This song makes me cry just about every time I hear it.
> 
> ...


Josh Groban was my little summer camper from 1991-94 at Winona Camps in Maine. I ran their horsebackriding program. It is so weird that he is now famous. . .


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank You...........


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Josh Groban was my little summer camper from 1991-94 at Winona Camps in Maine. I ran their horsebackriding program. It is so weird that he is now famous. . .


He has such an awesome voice, and I love his style of music as well. He also sang "You Lift Me Up" at a football or baseball game (don't remember which) in honor of the crew of space shuttle Columbia after their tragic loss in 2001. That also was a really emotional song for me.

Was he showing vocal talent even as a kid?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Josh Groban was my little summer camper from 1991-94 at Winona Camps in Maine. I ran their horsebackriding program. It is so weird that he is now famous. . .


WOW !! How special. I would be interested, too, in hearing if he was showing musical promise at that age??
I love this song too. I listened to it so much after losing my Mom in Dec. 2001... and yes, I cry everytime. But it does make her feel close.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you. something about his voice just makes me stop and think about things. hes wonderful!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is so sad- but it is an all boys' overnight camp big on sports& sailing, but lame on arts and singing! I have zero memory of Josh singing, but some funny pictures of him in my Winona album. He was a friendly kid with a very quick, sarcastic-in-a-nice-way wit and built 8 decker peanut butter sandwiches. Definitely not my first pick for getting famous, but. . .


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

thank you for that video. I makes me feel closer to my Mom. He has an amazing voice


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I love Josh Groban! How cool you knew him as a kid! "You Raise Me up" is one of my favorite songs.


----------



## Carol V (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank you for that link....after listening I sent it to a dear friend who lost her beloved Arnold just about one year ago....


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm wondering how you eat an 8 decker peanut butter sandwich...my mouth gets thick and dry just thinking about it

He's a talented guy....guess it was those 8DPBS's


----------

